# ? needles for treadle



## gwithrow

I need to know what kind of needles to put in a white treadle...and what kind for a singer 66 treadle? will regular schmetz work? or do I need to look for special ones...thanks..


----------



## featherbottoms

When I had my singer treadle I used regular sewing machine needles.


----------



## Tommyice

My treadle is a "Free" sewing machine (no, that's the name not the price) and it takes regular household needles with the flat back shank like Schmetz. I have seen them where they take a completely round shank needle. 

Do you have any of the original needles? I found an instruction book for the 66 online but it doesn't say what type of needle.

There is a good sub forum on Patternreview.com for sewing machines and there are alot of people speaking about vintage machines. Maybe you could find some info there?


----------



## Katskitten

gwithrow,

I've been using 90/14s in my Singer 66 Treadle. They work just fine for things up to three layers of denim. 

Somewhere in my searching I found a site that had an old needle / thread chart. I can't find it now but I'll keep looking and post it when I find it. Also I'll dig through some of my owners manuals and see if any of them have such a chart.

Leslie,
My original Singer Mdl 66 owners manual says the needle chart is on page 41. But everything past page 36 is missing. My reprint from Singer stops at page 28 I think and is of no help.

I have a FREE machine too. It's an electric in a large round topped wood case. Runs good but the wiring is a Rube Goldberg nightmare and I have to rewire it before I can safely use it. 

Joe


----------



## Katskitten

I found it! Whooo hoooo!

Here's the needle / thread chart I found:
http://www.sewingonline.co.uk/charts/

Hope that helps you. I've already learned something from it.

Joe


----------



## ErinP

A 66 is one of the standards by which bobbins/feet/needles are classified. (That is, if you go into your local store, "66" will be one of the types of bobbins you can get. Most machines AREN'T 66s of course, but they still take that size of bobbin). 

Needles are the same way. 
Singer standardized *very* early. Any needle you pick up will most likely work.


----------

